# Ritchey Handlebar



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm new to road bikes and recently bought a new 2008 Look 555 frame. I want to know what size handlebar will fit me. I'm 5' 7" 180lbs. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't think there is a hard and fast rule to bar sizing. I like wider bars myself, without too much of an "ergo" bend in the drop, and with a deep drop. In other words, for me the bend and depth of the drop make a difference too, in addition to the width. 

Generally speaking a standard width should fit you (42cm) unless you are fairly broad in the shoulders for your height or just prefer a wider bar. A deeper drop will put you lower when riding in the drops obviously, but will also put your brake levers a bit further away, so if your fingers are stubbier maybe not preferable. The ergo bend in the drop gives you another hand position when you're in the drops and seems to vary a bit amongst makes too. Bars are a detail that are often overlooked but in my opinion they can make or break the riding experience, especially on longer rides or in group rides and races where you need to be able to ride in multiple hand positions and access your controls quickly. It's worth spending some time at a shop seeing which bars give you the hand positions you require.


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Rule of Thumb: Use your jacket size. For the drops, depends on how you'll be riding - touring, racing, etc. You're not going to be on the drops a whole lot. But I agree with what's above.


----------

